# Net Wrap Cutting problems on New Holland 664 round baler



## Hay U (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm having problems with the netwrap cutting mechanism on my New Holland 664 round baler. One neighbor who has a NH baler that is one model earlier said he flipped his knives around and that cured the problem. My knives have only one edge and they are very sharp. Since the net wrap roll keeps turning while the knife is trying to cut, I'm wondering if the roll brake is the problem. I was told that on subsequent models, NH installed a disc brake to stop the roll at the moment of cut, whereas mine simply has a bar with a rubber strap apparently designed to stop the roll. The rubber is worn a little, but not gone. I've run a little over 6,000 bales through the baler. Thanks.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The knives can feel sharp but still not cut. I keep a set of knives around I took out of a baler that would not cut to show people that while they are sharp they were not sharp enough. I would remove the knives and sharpen them or replace them. I use a small disc grinder to sharpen them until I can just feel a burr on the back side and then take a file flat against the back side to remove the burr. You will be able to feel the difference between sharp and very sharp.

You can replace the rubber brake pad but the knives should be addressed first. You can also add a second spring to each side of the brake arm. The pins are on the brake bar for the springs, you just need to add cotter pins throught the holes in the floor to attach the lower end.

Your neighbors 660 baler uses the same knives as yours. In fact the new BR balers also use this same knife.

I guess you checked that nothing is holding the brake bar off the roll of net.

The brake is applied when the duckbill pulls out between the rolls and stays appllied. This is the same for all New Holland belt balers whether they use the rubber pad or the brake pad and disc.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Have had the same problem with a BR770 NH . Had to add another small spring to the brake seemed to have fixed it .Have about 10000 bales on this baler


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Check the knives first, they need to be sharp enough that you are afraid of em when reinstalling. The roll will keeps spinning if the knife isn't cutting it. I always ran 2 springs on each end of the break bar.


----------

